# The name's Josh



## Arsenul (Aug 31, 2014)

My imagination is amazing but I can never put it into works. I've been working on a few books I wanted to publish, but the first chapter is all I could finish. Imagin', Red Rain, and a couple others never get finished because I can't think further about what should happen. Hopefully coming here will change that.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome to our WF community.  I choose not to write novels because of length considerations--I'm more comfortable with poetry and short fiction. So I admire anyone whose ideas have enough meat on them to make entire novels.

Once you have passed our Turing Test (ten posts) you'll be able to share your work with us.  In the meantime, let us share with you.  Honest feedback on our work is always welcome.  Also, we have writing discussions and games you can participate in.

Come in, look around, and get comfy.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Josh, nice to meet you. Favorite authors of yours might hold the key to continuing past the first chapter, how they made their stories chapter by chapter, finding what you like might help you create. Joining WF is a great start, lot's of writers to help you here, give you tips and discuss twists and turns that make a great book. Welcome!


----------



## Nickleby (Sep 2, 2014)

Writing is a continuous learning process. I started eight novels, but the last one is the only one that is close to getting finished. The first seven were fan fiction, but each one taught me something, and each one got further along in the process. It takes patience.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi there, Josh! Welcome to the forums!

When it comes to writing, sometimes forcing the issue won't exactly get you the results. It takes a bit of time, so if you suddenly run out of ideas, just chill, get out, do other stuff. Even if you've started a dozen, every one of those will be a learning experience for you as you hone your craft - Oh, and save your work! Just leave it in your hard drive for a while. I'm pretty sure you'll get fresh new ideas sooner or later (that's what I do ).

Enjoy your stay here in WF! :hi:


----------



## thepancreas11 (Sep 2, 2014)

If a first chapter is all you have, then a first chapter is all we need, my friend. Look, it has to start somewhere, and as long as it's written down, we, the WF masses, can offer you our opinions on the content, the creativity, and the course of action.

In kind, if you would be so bold to venture around and read other posts? I know it might seem burdensome to get involved, but trust me, you'll look back on your writing in three months and say, "Do you remember when I couldn't write a single cohesive thing?" or at least that's how I feel. Now, I soar leaps and bounds over pre-WF self.

Questions? Ask.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Threak 17 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Josh, welcome to the forum.  Inspiration is located all throughout this site.  Dive in and have a ball.  As far as your writing is concerned, the thoughts will flow, just keep writing.  To me writing is like running, --I could only do a block when I first started, but each day I added a few more houses and soon I was running miles on end.  The mind is like a muscle, exercise it and push it, and soon you'll be reaping the rewards.


----------



## Fivetide (Sep 8, 2014)

Heres something that I do now because I had the same problem as you Josh. If you have a speech to text editor and Windows 7 has a free one installed, you just have to google it to find out how to find it. and A headset with microphone, once they are setup , switch off the screen or turn your laptop away from you and talk your way trhhough, as if explaining to a someone what you did in that day, try and be natural, and dont over complicate it. Sounds a little boring ? Then with a word editor try and use what you said ( I call it a puke page) and turn it into a short story by altering it as if say its a horror story or a war story or anything you really like. Its more of an excercise to get you thinking like a story teller. hope this helps.


----------

